# pet name for girlfriend



## Vodoun

Dzien Dobry,
  What is a good 'pet name' for my girlfriend?  I tried mala, but she didn't like that lol.  She's independent and strong, and doesn't like to be looked down upon for being female.  But she likes me Alot.

Nie wiem.  Any ideas?


----------



## Juuuergen

"Kochanie" is pretty standard. Literally it means "lovely", but you could consider it to be like "darling" or "sweetie." Something like that. "Moja droga" is another - literally "my dear." I prefer kochanie personally though.


----------



## AgnesLu

Vodoun said:


> Dzien Dobry,
> I tried mala, but she didn't like that lol. She's independent and strong,


 In fact, "mała" sounds like if you treated her unseriously. If she's so independent then maybe try with "Tygrysico" haha  ( you tigress).


----------



## dn88

I think that "maleńka" is pretty sweet. To me, "mała" carries some negative feelings, so I agree with AgnesLu on that.


----------



## mietagosia

Maybe "skarbie"? (it means "treasure"). Or "najdroższa" (lit. "the dearest one").


----------



## Vodoun

dn88 said:


> I think that "maleńka" is pretty sweet. To me, "mała" carries some negative feelings, so I agree with AgnesLu on that.



Thank you for all your suggestions.  What does malenka mean translated?  And it's a regular l not a ł right?

What about miszka what does that mean?
Slang is fine we are young she might like that, something cool that's not degrading.


----------



## AgnesLu

'Maleńka' (not małeńka) is a diminution of 'mała', i think 'maleńka' is kind of sweeter than 'mała' and may express your care of your girlfriend.

If you want to surprise her, let her listen to the song "Maleńka" by Janusz Radek 

Miszka may probably be 'myszka' (little mouse), and in Polish it has pretty positive meaning even if it's childish and ...how do you say.. mawkish?


----------



## Vodoun

AgnesLu said:


> In fact, "mała" sounds like if you treated her unseriously. If she's so independent then maybe try with "Tygrysico" haha  ( you tigress).



I'm gonna go with this one, and try malenka later.

Tygrysico means 'you tigress'

How would I say  'you are my tigress' or 'you are my little tigress'

Jestes moj tygrysico?

Dziękuję, you are all so nice!


----------



## AgnesLu

haha, I did a little research and see what I've found, you may like some of these:
Dzióbku (a beak of a little bird........)
Stokrotko (daisy)
Robaczku (little worm )
Ptysiu (cream puff)
Smerfetko (Smurfette)
Bąbelku  (little bubble)
oh and my N#1: Księżniczko (princess) 

I know I know it's kind of mockery but a good fun as well




Vodoun said:


> How would I say 'you are my tigress' or 'you are my little tigress'


 
'Jesteś moją tygrysicą' / 'Jesteś moją małą tygrysicą' 
oh it's impressing indeed haha
You may also combine it with maleńka and say: 'moja maleńka tygrysico'


----------



## kknd

you can use some really _pet_ names like:
_żabciu_ (little frog)
_robaczku_ (look above)
_rybko_ (little fish)
and many others!
remember that you can play with her name a little bit – use some diminutives or focus on her features (visual appearance or some psychological traits); i think that _mała_ and many apparently strange names could also pass when you would use proper intonation!


----------



## mcibor

I once named my girlfriend "Lobcia" and she found out somewhere that there's a flower lobelia, I haven't heard of.
So it really can be anything 
Girls will always find a meaning


----------



## BezierCurve

Yeah, generally it is even better to invent your own word, so your precious will feel so very special 

Any neologism ending with -cia, -tka, -nka, -nia, -sia etc. (indicating diminutive form) and some nice sounding word before it will do.


----------



## Cynthia F

Just out of interest, can anyone tell me what mała/malenka means? 

And why you might find it disrespectful?!

I may have heard this once or twice!


----------



## NotNow

_Mała _means little one, and _maleńka_ means very little one or tiny one.  They both can be used as terms of endearment.  I guess the situation and the tone of voice, among other things, determine whether they are disrespectful.


----------



## majlo

_Mała _means "little" and _maleńka _is a diminutive form of _mała_. I don't find them disrespectful or negative in any way, though. I use them myself at times.


----------



## slavic_one

Cynthia F said:


> Just out of interest, can anyone tell me what mała/malenka means?
> 
> And why you might find it disrespectful?!
> 
> I may have heard this once or twice!



Mała = the little one.
Maleńka = same, just deminutive.


----------



## slavic_one

Lol three at the time


----------



## AgnesLu

Cynthia F said:


> And why you might find it disrespectful?!



If I heard that from someone not close to me, especially a younger boy I would just get annoyed. It may be (don't know how to say) - flamboyant? and may mean he/she treats me condescendingly


----------



## Cynthia F

Wow, just like English buses, 3 replies at the same time! Thanks to you all!

dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## Slovianka

In my opinion it is better not to use pet names towards women. You may try "moja najmilsza + name", "najdroższa + name" - sometimes. I would advise you not to call her any animal's name. People often like to be seen just as who they are, and not little frogs, cats or even she-tigers.


----------



## Faycelina

I like when my bf calls me:
Kochanie (darling)
Aniołku (angel)
Kotku (kitty)
Skarbie (treasure)
Misiu (teddy bear)
and many more..........

Of course as Slovianka said, also by my first name or just Faycelina which is a combination of his name + female form + my pet name from other friends 

As it was already said: the best way is to find your own pet name


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> In my opinion it is better not to use pet names towards women. You may try "moja najmilsza + name", "najdroższa + name" - sometimes. I would advise you not to call her any animal's name. People often like to be seen just as who they are, and not little frogs, cats or even she-tigers.



I don't know, but maybe I'm lost here. We're talking about romance relationships here. How on earth would one call his girlfriend _moja najmilsza _in casual situations? That may be good enough for a letter of some kind, but not everyday coversation.


----------



## AgnesLu

majlo said:


> How on earth would one call his girlfriend _moja najmilsza _in casual situations?


Well, maybe he would, in Middle Ages or in Romanticism ;]


----------



## Slovianka

Middle Ages, yes.
I'd hate being called "Little Mouse"!


----------



## AgnesLu

And that's the point. Each person, girl or boy has their favourite ones and ones they hate.
This discussion was interesting but I wonder why Vodoun didn't get the knowledge about his gf's preferences from her.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Whatever you say, it will sound unnatural if you mix a Polish word in your American speech. Use Polish pet names if you speak Polish, English ones when you speak English.


----------

